# Some more this time fantasy...kill a beast a day



## Zeorymer0015 (Nov 28, 2006)

Just another drawin...this I did for someone as a gift. 


Zeo​


----------



## nightsavior (Nov 28, 2006)

You're good. Like the muscle definition of the guy and how the dragon eye is still looking up at him. Good shadow along the sword too. Is the dragon really dead or just "convincing" the "hero" he is dead? I can see where this little scene of victory could go wrong rather  quickly. lol.


----------



## Zeorymer0015 (Nov 29, 2006)

TY ...and yeah you could look at it that way .....is or isnt he about to get Pwned!! heh 


Zeo


----------



## edott (Dec 8, 2006)

I really like the guy u drew, but something seems off about the sword.


----------

